# dual bike build



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey all. I recently bought a Dual frameset. Im going to build it up for road use over the winter with a budget probably no higher than 1500. Any ideas on where I should save and what not? what parts would you pick within 1500?

im thinking ritchey bar/stem, open pro with ultegra wheels, 105 group or maybe rival or ultegra if I can find a sale (pray to the ebay gods), selle italia flite, speedplay zeros, cane creek headset.

should I splurge for the carbon aero seatpost? anyone know how the ritchey bars/stems hold up? should i get some easton vistas or bonty selects instead of the open pros?

ideas are appreciated. this is my first build!

-Logan


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I think you can save a few bucks on the groupo by going with 105. Shimano stuff is rock solid and you don't need Dura-Ace or Ultegra. 

I'm sure the Ritchey bars and stem will hold up just fine- when those things break riders go down hard, and that spells law suits. If you get any carbon components it's important to torque to specs with a good torque wrench because it's a lot more fragile (frangible?) than metal. 

I'm not sure I can comment on your other options. If you're not racing up mountains then you might want to consider a sturdy wheel rather than chasing the lightest thing out there- better handling, too- unless you're a weight weenie- saving weight for the joy of it


----------

